# new raw feeder, need some advice. protein



## german_shepherd_puppy (Oct 29, 2015)

im located in san Francisco,ca where the price of "normal" meat is really high and availability for green tripe is rare.

my problem is that my meals so far are lacking a higher precentage of protein content , the second option besides chicken which the organic free range starts at $4/lb is beef. I am having a hard time finding beef because the only trust-able beef sources start very high prices. 

so i am wondering if there is another way to ADD more protein to the meals so that i dont have to buy AS much beef. 

so far i've got steady sources for chicken
-vitamins from organs , (chicken liver, hearts lungs)
-protein and fat (whole chickens ,eggs) 
-calcium (chicken bones) 
-marrow bones
-some veggies (carrots and various greens)
-some extra yogurt every now and then

****i will not accept supplements as an option****


----------



## Maligator76 (Aug 31, 2015)

german_shepherd_puppy said:


> im located in san Francisco,ca where the price of "normal" meat is really high and availability for green tripe is rare.
> 
> my problem is that my meals so far are lacking a higher precentage of protein content , the second option besides chicken which the organic free range starts at $4/lb is beef. I am having a hard time finding beef because the only trust-able beef sources start very high prices.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into online ordering from places like ReelRaw, RawPaws, MyPetCarnivore, Hare Today, etc? Hare Today, for example has ground green tripe in 1 lb packages for $1.99 i believe. Since they are in PA, I would opt for extra freeze packs on your order.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can add Sardines or canned Salmon. 

Grocery prices are very high were I live also. When a good sale comes on, I stock up!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you checked with this group?

Welcome to the San Francisco Raw Feeders Website!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Do you have a dedicated freezer for raw....say one which will hold a 100 lbs plus? If so, my bro in law recently moved to San Jose and found raw prices out there way to high compared to what he was used to in MN. I checked into shipping from our regular source and it adds a $100 per 100 lbs from MN to San Jose.....so now he pays $1.68 a lb average on a variety of raw components...chunked beef, heart, tongue, bone, organs, tripe etc.

Expand your search and you might be surprised that even after paying freight you can snare some great deals.

Oh, have you ever considered supplements as an option ?......couldn't help myself.

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There are some that ship reasonably to get variety. I just started a couple months ago and I have found a couple good suppliers. Tonite the dogs got fresh cow ears--they loved them. I just ordered beaver tails to try too. Lots of research. 

Here they are eating their cow ears..


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can probably order Primal Grinds from any independent pet supply that stocks frozen commercial raw. The Grinds consist of muscle meat, organ meat, and ground bone -- no added vitamins or veg, just meat. They use antibiotic-free and hormone-free meat. The beef (made from 80% beef heart) sells for around $22 per 5 pound chub.

I think the grinds come six different kinds of meat:
Supplemental Raw Diets for Pets: Raw Frozen Grinds

That might help you with a reliable source for some variety in your protein.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....896264&id=216331401727910&fref=nf&pnref=story



> This list might help people just starting to formulate their dog's diet. It's from my K9Kitchen book. Feeding these foods doesn't mean the diet will balance itself, but these food sources are more nutrient dense than others, so they're a good place to start.
> Vitamin A: vegetables, animal livers, and fish liver oil
> B vitamins: red meats, organ meats
> Vitamin C: fruits and vegetables, but dogs manufacture their
> ...


----------

